# Iomic Grip deals



## kujo_3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ordered my Titleist 712 AP1's today. Got Iomic Jumbo grips for $12 apiece at Nevada Bob's Golf in Duluth, MN. Best prices I've found.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just got the Golfworks and Golfsmith parts catalogs in the mail within a couple days of one another. Both of them have huge sales going on grips.


----------

